# Help~my plant order arrived



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

I need some advice on how to plant stem plants. My order was shorted all of the anubias, some of the crypts, and the java moss. I think I will still be ok because I ended up getting a bunch of stem plants on earlier advice.

I have hornwort, anacharis, and water sprite to plant. The water sprite has obvious roots that I think I can deal with, but how do you plant the rest and have is stay rooted in the gravel?

Also, my tank has started to cycle in that I'm already getting a nitrite spike. Is there anything I need to know about fishless cycling a planted tank? Should I continue adding the ammonia at the same rate?

Finally, how long can I just let the plants float before they are planted in the gravel? (I don't know when I will be able to plant them-now or a couple of hours from now).

Thanks!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

This may be a bit late to reply, but you can let the hornwort, anacharis, and water sprite float for as long as you want. When you plant your stem plants you just strip off the leaves that would other wise get stuck under the substrate. If not these leaves will die which could make the stem rot. The anacharis will grow roots, the hornwort will not. You can still plant it though. Water sprite can be planted but might do better left floating. As far as getting it in the gravel you can use tweezers to "push" the stem into your substrate. Try to put them in at a bit of an angle. If they dont have any roots yet this can help them to stay planted. I've always had trouble planting anacharis this way myself. The stems always seem to be brittle when ever i get them.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

bury the bottom 2-3 inches into the substrate. Kepp spacing at least 1/2 to 1 inch apart. For lush growth, prune tops once they grow in 4 inches. Prune at least weekly. The more you cut the tops, the fuller the plants will grow in.
Floating plants helps them to develop roots before you plant them.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

To clarify, is the spacing you suggested for each stem? or each bunch?


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Each stem...


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

*New Growth*

Holy cow, you weren't kidding when you said to trim once a week, Simpte! I thought it would be interesting to throw up some pics--my plants arrived on Saturday, and six days later...


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

I will be trimming the plants today. My tank is also almost cycled too...I got 0 ammonia yesterday! I _might_ move the fish before it completely cycles after a water change. Been keeping track of that on my blog.


----------

